# What do you do for work in the winter



## 1savagehunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Question for those of you who live in colder climates ... what do you do for work when the cold winds blow.


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 21, 2008)

With the snow we've been getting lately I'd figure plowing snow would be a goof option if you could get enough contracts. A lot of guys do well around here.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 21, 2008)

if I have work to do it gets done, it's never been to cold here for me to work, well, there was once when it was single digits all day, we started to but never made it out of the lot.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 21, 2008)

keep working and plow when the snow comes. speaking of which i just woke up from a nice little 24hr day in the chip truck myself.

i love getting paid cash for plowing. even if it is blood money.


----------



## RUBE (Dec 21, 2008)

After years of watching the squirrels I put away acorns the other 3/4 of the year so I dont have to worry about some time off. The snow plow business in this area is so cut throat that the newbies will jump in and do it for half price and by the time they figure it out most of the season is gone anyway.
My wife works out of our home, mostly, and I spend most time trying to stay outta her hair. So I dedicate alot of my time, on the sled, searching for the perfect cheeseburger.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> speaking of which i just woke up from a nice little 24hr day in the chip truck myself.



Justin, it that what happens when you drive it to the strip club? ya wake up in the back? bet it's warm, anyway.

:crazy1: :crazy1:


----------



## S Mc (Dec 21, 2008)

Living in Western Montana where you can get shut down from one day to four months, we do the "acorn gathering". Budget. 

We, personally, don't want to HAVE to go out in single digit weather in a foot of snow. So we make sure our expenditures and payments can be handled during winter lay off months. If the weather breaks, we go out and work. Otherwise, we use the time to recoup.

Sylvia


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 21, 2008)

Lmao dirty. 

I suggested to the crews who were on my st napping across from my driveway they get a small propane heater and close off the back of the chip box, set up some hammocks. Intenational cabs are too small for a few burly men to rest in. 

I didnt get on the ball with snow work so im missin on the pennies from heaven =[


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 21, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> if I have work to do it gets done, it's never been to cold here for me to work, well, there was once when it was single digits all day, we started to but never made it out of the lot.



Come on up here on the hill, seems like the wind blows non-stop till early summer . I have worked in zero degree weather but unless i have to that wont happen anymore. I am very jealous of you flatlanders atleast until summer than I grin at ya.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 21, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Come on up here on the hill, seems like the wind blows non-stop till early summer . I have worked in zero degree weather but unless i have to that wont happen anymore. I am very jealous of you flatlanders atleast until summer than I grin at ya.


when your eyeballs freeze open then it's time to go inside........lol


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 21, 2008)

*winter work....*

We work all winter. But if the roads suck I don't take the trucks out. Not worth risking an accident in bad weather. We will split firewood or take the day off..... Mike


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 21, 2008)

The cold is one thing that usually does not slow us down in this area fortunately.
The landscaping goes on all year. Winter is the perfect time to put up fence cause I don't have to deal with the insane heat. All the other landscaping inlvolves starting some projects now and finishing in the spring/summer (i.e. lay the pipe and heads now then sod in the spring). The tree work slows to a crawl. Occasionally I get a blow down form the satanic winds here. Once or twice throughout winter a tree will fall from ice, but usaually we don't get enough snow or ice for that to happen. If the weather goofs decide it is going to snow 4" or more I go to the city (Amarillo) 1 hr south of me and stay at my dads place. then get up at 5 a.m. to go push snow at the walmart's with buddy using his silage and hmc tractors. Then come back 2 days later after we do all the walmart's he has contracts with. its good money. Other than that I work in the shop or breed the snakes.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 21, 2008)

*Nice web site*

Hey Mike ... your site looks very top notch.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 21, 2008)

We prune, and do removals all winter. Only time we stay home is if the roads are too bad to get the trucks around in. Winter is the best time for removals! Ground is frozen and you can get away with driving the Bobcat with the grapple just about anywhere, no need to worry about messing up lawns. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty (Dec 21, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> Justin, it that what happens when you drive it to the strip club? ya wake up in the back? bet it's warm, anyway.
> 
> :crazy1: :crazy1:



lol.


if i was plowing rt1 i could stop at the tittie bar but i am on rt2. lol


man i spoke way too soon. my truck didnt want to make today's snow storm. only got like 4 hrs on the clock. pissssssed. missed out on several hundred bucks. brand new f550 too. gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 21, 2008)

Sit and wait for spring. Last we my partner suggested that we may want to do some winter jobs. I suggested he go stick his tongue to a cold chainsaw bar. My thermometer is reading 2 degrees right now. 
Phil


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 22, 2008)

This year I'm not doing too much unless we can keep getting jobs off the storm. I have a plow truck but haven't nailed down any good contracts for myself so I just ride around with my buddy helping him with his for some extra cash. Hopefully word will get out in the coming years that we also plow and that will bring in some winter $. Can't say I dislike the little break though.


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 22, 2008)

We had 6 degrees this morning with the winchill around -15 to -20 wind 30 to 40 mph. If you guys ain't climbed in this before, well it is an experience. Also you got any video of you breeding snakes? I never seen that before .


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> if i was plowing rt1 i could stop at the tittie bar but i am on rt2. lol
> ...



What, it broke down? No start?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe he should have been plowing rt.1


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

Feed the fire, stare at the dog, drink beer and watch my acorn supply dwindle. 
And then the phone rings and I've gotta chisel everything off, go out there and b!tch like a little girl - I hate winter and so does the equipment.
I just looked at another crane job, nasty short Tulip about 40" DBH (bigger at the roof peak where it forks) and litterally 6" from the roof peak and picture windows. Oh and its got a deck built around it and a septic right off the trunk (and under the deck).
I come reffered so I've got a good chance of getting this one. I would definately have to use two slings on those trunk cuts...even then I dont know...
Picture worthy for sure. If I get it this would be the one to post. I walk in the house, go in the living room, look at the picture windows and all I see is Tulip trunk...NICE! 
I think I'm going with $3500. Gotta get off this site sometime today and write it up and send it out, lol.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What, it broke down? No start?



i am thinking fuel issues. was running fine all day, we pull into the state yard for a break, short nap later we go back out and my rig wants nothing to do with pushing......last time around anyway so after that i have to limp back to the shop. 

i pushed in a different truck until L showed up and booted me out of his after not being able to trouble shoot the f550. 

in fact i am just going to blame the new 6.0 ford diesel engine for being a turd.


treeslayer said:


> maybe he should have been plowing rt.1


you are right about that! lol




tree MDS said:


> .



hey mds...let me know about this one. if you have tman show up too we could turn it into a party.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah oldirty, that would be quite a crew, lol. You guys could share a room, smoking of course.
I thought about you on this one already, "the dan" is pretty far away I dont know if it would be worth it for him...although I'd sure love to see those beekeeper goggles in action, lol.
The realty broad is still talking to me after I sent the estimate so I'll let you.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 22, 2008)

freeze our butts off is what we did this morning, 15 degrees and wind chill of 
6 degrees, it made it to 38 I think today......


----------



## JeffL (Dec 22, 2008)

Didnt top 20 today. I dragged brush in the morning, loaded logs into the trucks, and then when that was done and cleaned up I did a quick pruning job on a flowering cherry.  

And.......my face is windburned as all hell.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 22, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Didnt top 20 today. I dragged brush in the morning, loaded logs into the trucks, and then when that was done and cleaned up I did a quick pruning job on a flowering cherry.
> 
> And.......my face is windburned as all hell.



Sounds like fun! I think I'd rather be poor. The only cold I enjoy is my High Life's.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Dec 22, 2008)

For about 20 years I used to drive a oil delivery truck. Worked out good, went to work for them when I got done doing tree work in mid Dec. to late March. I had an easy route and spent more time working on my equipment and getting parts than delivering oil. Best thing it was on their time. They didn't care as long as I got the work done. Later on when I was better off money wise I took the winters off and bought and fixed up brush chippers and stump grinders and sold them. I actually did that for a few years after selling the tree service. Now just playing with my antique cars.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 22, 2008)

Man,I feel for you guys. If it gets down in 40s or low 50s down here,dont do too much,Especially with a north wind blowing 30-40mph . That's about the only time it gets that cold here.I really don't know how you guys work in that stuff.Not fit for man or beast.
Most of our winter days are mid 60s or so.Aaaaagh ,then you can get some serious work done. Even with the loss of a few hours of daylight,seems like we can get double the work done.
Yeah, it's a trade off...summer time and it will be upper 90swith 95% humidity every day.I really don't know how we work in this stuff.Again,not fit for man or beast.


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 22, 2008)

Who quits just because it is cold? -30 below windchill today and I was out working all day


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a job as a stripper. Ladies clubs only but I hear the guys pay more.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah oldirty, that would be quite a crew, lol. You guys could share a room, smoking of course.
> I thought about you on this one already, "the dan" is pretty far away I dont know if it would be worth it for him...although I'd sure love to see those beekeeper goggles in action, lol.
> The realty broad is still talking to me after I sent the estimate so I'll let you.



Let you what man? Let you what? Yeah it might be tough but I am not looking for the motherlode, I am digging for fire. 
I would enjoy working with you and I sure as hell wouldn't waste anybodies time but there is no way in hell I am sharing a room with that dirty old buzzard


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 22, 2008)

thejdman04 said:


> Who quits just because it is cold? -30 below windchill today and I was out working all day



We floridians are cold blooded like alligators.
Got to have the sun hit our backs for awhile before we can move :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I have a job as a stripper. Ladies clubs only but I hear the guys pay more.


Lol. I thought there were all tough guys here dan. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 22, 2008)

you guys planning a party / job, don't forget me and my band of merrymaking maniacal tree magicians. we're coming up after the new year to rape and plunder the north, get a little payback for Sherman. :chainsawguy: 

and show y'all how it's done. 

What the hell, I'll bring a 400 hp tub grinder.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Let you what man? Let you what? Yeah it might be tough but I am not looking for the motherlode, I am digging for fire.
> I would enjoy working with you and I sure as hell wouldn't waste anybodies time but there is no way in hell I am sharing a room with that dirty old buzzard



Oh, sorry dan, I meant "I'll let you know".
I was in a rush, had to run out for some BS. 

Oldirty and you would fair just fine dan, dont you worry - CRAW!! CRAW!!, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> you guys planning a party / job, don't forget me and my band of merrymaking maniacal tree magicians. we're coming up after the new year to rape and plunder the north, get a little payback for Sherman. :chainsawguy:
> 
> and show y'all how it's done.
> 
> What the hell, I'll bring a 400 hp tub grinder.:hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like the poplar is going to be a breeze, to bad Mds ain't going make a dime with all us blood suckers showing up. I hope he has a big house. Hey, Mds, don't get cheap on the thermostat either. You got cable?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Looks like the poplar is going to be a breeze, to bad Mds ain't going make a dime with all us blood suckers showing up. I hope he has a big house. Hey, Mds, don't get cheap on the thermostat either. You got cable?



i dont know what they got at that super 8 dan... just like up in a tree you are on your own up in the NE, lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

We'll see if any of this stuff comes through for real, and then talk serious.

Slayer, I'll keep you in mind as well.

I dont think you, the dan and oldirty would fit well in one room at the Super 8. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

I become a saw whisperer when the mercury gets in the teens!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrinbounce2:


ropensaddle said:


> I become a saw whisperer when the mercury gets in the teens!



I become a saw see you sitting in the corner wispering that yer dull kind of guy if that counts rope??


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> i dont know what they got at that super 8 dan... just like up in a tree you are on your own up in the NE, lol.



the only two states I enjoyed in the middle east was NH and Maine.
I would go back if I could ovoid PA,Delaware, NJ,Ct,Ma, just my perspective oh I forgot upstate NY was not bad either!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> the only two states I enjoyed in the middle east was NH and Maine.
> I would go back if I could ovoid PA,Delaware, NJ,Ma, just my perspective oh I forgot upstate NY was not bad either!



Most of CT sucks, with the exception of the northwest corner if you ask me, and even at that I've had to live here 99% of my life to find it tolerable.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Most of CT sucks, with the exception of the northwest corner if you ask me, and even at that I've had to live here 99% of my life to find it tolerable.



Yep I forgot I went through it too stayed ovenight at worchester then through Hartford. They were better than Jersey, I never want to see that place again rude sobs. I almost got jailed as I was about to give some lessons out to a cashier and the wife got between me and him!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dropped an Ash on saturday and have about four/five cords to cut/stack from it. Didn't want to work this winter but just sort of happened! I have trouble saying no to work! Maybe if I go south for the winter:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Dropped an Ash on saturday and have about four/five cords to cut/stack from it. Didn't want to work this winter but just sort of happened! I have trouble saying no to work! Maybe if I go south for the winter:hmm3grin2orange:



Ehhhh come on down feller but remember mind your manners:monkey: It is a warm 20 degrees tonight from last nights' teens feels like spring!


----------



## fishercat (Dec 23, 2008)

*other than the occasional storm work,*

i still do welding and mechanic work.work around the house,get equipment ready for spring.

i don't plow with my trucks but i would with someone elses.i won't even buy a truck that has ever had a plow on it.


----------



## olive_oil (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> We work all winter. But if the roads suck I don't take the trucks out. Not worth risking an accident in bad weather. We will split firewood or take the day off..... Mike



You must get sick of us Southwest Winers "Oh, it's snowing or raining or the wind is blowing - We can't work...the oil ...gas must aw froze up in my saw ... my hair's in my face-can't see what Im Cuttin,,,my saw wont start on 1st,2nd3rd pull" src="http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq56/w-lovetrailleader18/Chainsaw-1.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]
you can probably find us posting lots on auto-ignition thread...
GOOD GOD YA'LL...Do all the real men & women live in NY (Upper)?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 23, 2008)

*Too cold today....*

well it's 9 am and the temp has risen to -2 F . Tried to get the truck to start but diesels don't start when it was below -10 F at night. So no work today. Worked yesterday cutting some big locusts that had partially fallen across a driveway and the owner couldn't get a fuel delivery. But I threw in the towel today. Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer. Washed one of my ropes last night. Holy crap the nasty water. Looks 1000% times better. Good to get the grit out too. Good time for equipment work. Stay warm.... Mike


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I lost the Spruce crane job to Bartlett. I said 3500, they said 2500+ grind stumps. The crane was 1200 alone so go figure.

Actually it took me a few minutes to figure it out. They saw us there and low balled it thinking of all the other raping they would do with the landscape architect latter on pruning all those crap trees. Either that or they figured I'd low ball it.

Those guys think long term, thats how they do it. Me I dont play those games, job is job. F it! Too cold anyway - at least I pulled just under 4 grand out before they got there with thier mexicans, lol.

Still, a crane job + stumps for 2500! and getting rid of the wood?? At a giant shack like that? Grrr....


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 23, 2008)

well that sucks Tree MDS. They probably have lower overhead without paying taxes or workers comp on those mexicans. Sure wish the Gov't would crack down on stuff like that. there is a landscaping comp here that has 3mexicans one beat up old dump and the owner lives in a mansion. Makes me sick. But not much you can do.... Mike


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhh come on down feller but remember mind your manners:monkey: It is a warm 20 degrees tonight from last nights' teens feels like spring!



Hey rope,i have a cousin lives outside of beebee. Does a few trees,mostly stumps though.Said he's been on a 2day job for the last 5days now brrrrr .
I was out there in june,and again in oct,very nice weather then.Nice state,i really enjoyed it. 
Don't think i'll be there again til march or so.It should be nice again by then ?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> well that sucks Tree MDS. They probably have lower overhead without paying taxes or workers comp on those mexicans. Sure wish the Gov't would crack down on stuff like that. there is a landscaping comp here that has 3mexicans one beat up old dump and the owner lives in a mansion. Makes me sick. But not much you can do.... Mike



Thanks Mike, I'm sure bartlett has comp on them wetbacks, thats not the point. They pulled a fast one to save a HUGE account, thats all.
Hey when you dont have to sharpen all the saws, grease everything, chisel all the ice off, climb the damn tree yourself, who cares if it saves the account! Right?? Send in the mexicans, still make a little.
My landscaper buddy that takes care of the place said the owner said my price sounded fair and he was just waiting for bartlett to get back to him with thier price - which everybody figured would be higher. 
Nice move if you think about it...still I aint gonna do a crane job in winter and grind stumps for 2500 or less, just aint happening.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 23, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks Mike, I'm sure bartlett has comp on them wetbacks, thats not the point. They pulled a fast one to save a HUGE account, thats all.
> Hey when you dont have to sharpen all the saws, grease everything, chisel all the ice off, climb the damn tree yourself, who cares if it saves the account! Right?? Send in the mexicans, still make a little.
> My landscaper buddy that takes care of the place said the owner said my price sounded fair and he was just waiting for bartlett to get back to him with thier price - which everybody figured would be higher.
> Nice move if you think about it...still I aint gonna do a crane job in winter and grind stumps for 2500 or less, just aint happening.



I just try to take the lowballers in stride.Keep your head up.The way i look at it ,they will be too busy working on pain in the butt job,to get to the gravy jobs that comes along . like you said ,f it.Let them suffer with it if they wanna do it for nothing.
Cut throats are everywhere


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2008)

ozzy42 said:


> I just try to take the lowballers in stride.Keep your head up.The way i look at it ,they will be too busy working on pain in the butt job,to get to the gravy jobs that comes along . like you said ,f it.Let them suffer with it if they wanna do it for nothing.
> Cut throats are everywhere



So using your summary where is a gravy job, I mean really; economy has produced nothing but shoppers so either you go bankrupt or? I have had
to use some of my retirement to just make the year and will likely ask my
accountant if the effort is worth the result, or if I am just prolonging the
inevitable. Funny thing many customers love my work and reputation but
want it cheap and when I tell them I usually am working for nothing, it doesn't even get through. Most people have no idea what trying to survive means in small business when our elected officials undermine their best efforts with illegal third world labor. I wish they all new, so maybe some sort of revolution could stop this ludicrous carnage of tax paying honest hardworking American's.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 23, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> So using your summary where is a gravy job, I mean really; economy has produced nothing but shoppers so either you go bankrupt or? I have had
> to use some of my retirement to just make the year and will likely ask my
> accountant if the effort is worth the result, or if I am just prolonging the
> inevitable. Funny thing many customers love my work and reputation but
> want it cheap and when I tell them I usually am working for nothing, it doesn't even get through. Most people have no idea what trying to survive means in small business when our elected officials undermine their best efforts with illegal third world labor. I wish they all new, so maybe some sort of revolution could stop this ludicrous carnage of tax paying honest hardworking American's.


 I know what your saying man.It's getting tough all over.By gravy i meant something other than [tree surounded by deck,6in from window,septic tank in drop zone,crane job etc etc ,.} 
I'd just rather stay home ,and not make anything,then bust a$$ on job that pays total crap.
Didn't he say quotes were 1000$ apart?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

You should go on border control, like in your avatar rope!!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

ozzy42 said:


> I know what your saying man.It's getting tough all over.By gravy i meant something other than [tree surounded by deck,6in from window,septic tank in drop zone,crane job etc etc ,.}
> I'd just rather stay home ,and not make anything,then bust a$$ on job that pays total crap.
> Didn't he say quotes were 1000$ apart?



I assume your referring to my other crane job, I'm still hoping for that one. This was another one, I was hoping for a quick two kill/good for winter couple of days or so 7K, that would have been nice.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 23, 2008)

too bad about that job man, i love crane work....

bartlett sucks anyway.


i was looking forward to hanging with the dan too! lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

oldirty said:


> too bad about that job man, i love crane work....
> 
> bartlett sucks anyway.
> 
> ...



I hear you on all three of the above, and especially the bartlett sucks part.

Two crane jobs, with you me and the dan, now that would have been classic!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 23, 2008)

oldirty said:


> too bad about that job man, i love crane work....
> 
> bartlett sucks anyway.
> 
> ...



Yeah, on the whole thing.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 23, 2008)

instant classic.

is this other crane jobbie that big ash next to the driveway or did you already rip her down with "stubs"?

you know the dan would have loved to get into some of them scoobie snacks!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

oldirty said:


> instant classic.
> 
> is this other crane jobbie that big ash next to the driveway or did you already rip her down with "stubs"?
> 
> you know the dan would have loved to get into some of them scoobie snacks!



That ash is still kickin pretty hard - even with all that bark falling off.

This is something else, a tulip in an impossible spot in the back yard, most of its simple except for the log 6" from the picture window. Still waitin, we'll see.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 23, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> You should go on border control, like in your avatar rope!!



I have been breeding chupagobras for the last two years, now to take
care of the coyote's :monkey:


----------

